
Bitsquatting: DNS Hijacking without exploitation - woodruffw
http://dinaburg.org/bitsquatting.html
======
innoying
If anyone is interested in even more data than Artem released, I did a similar
experiment based off Artem's work except with a couple hundred domains and
with TLS certificates for every one a few years ago:
[https://bitfl1p.com/](https://bitfl1p.com/)

